# Crimper needed URGENT Please



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Has anyone around the leeds area got a Terminal crimper (first one down 16mm2) for a few mins, I'll come to you, use it, and then I'll have two leisure batteries.

It says they can be crimped or soldered, but my soldering iron won't even get them warm it's only 125 watts.

HELP :h: :e: :l: :

Kev..


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought for a minute you were having a bad hair day :wink: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooh you little tart.

I'll scratch your eyes out.

No just miffed that I need to borrow, I hate borrowing stuff.

Kev.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Have you tried using a small blowtorch to melt the solder?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

or if you have a vice use it to squeeze a small nail held at right angles across the barrel of the terminal to crimp the cable.... if it is "in situ" you may manage to do it this way with a mole grip in place of a vice.

I prefer to see them soldered though :roll: 

Mike


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

*crimper*

Go to B&Q buy a set crimp the cable, take them back get refund. Cheapest tool hire in the world. It works everytime.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

you can solder on a gas ring!! 8O 8O I use a blow torch to do some soldering. - It makes a better connection 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unfortunately the cables are in situ, so vices and gas burners are not an option, as it took ages to fit them.

Blow torch is good idea if I had one, I think Aldi/Lidl had one on offer a few weeks ago, but didn't need one then, there is a tool hire place up the road, so I might just put my best smile on, hope one of them is gay, and ask sweetly if I could just sort of use his tool for a minute or three.

Kev.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Halfords sell ready made battery cables of all lengths. Start at £4.50.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Look up FORK LIFT TRUCK SERVICE or WELDING SUPPLIES in your local Yellow Pages as they will have kit that will crimp up to at least 70 mm sq.
C.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I reckon one of the small 'cooks torchs' used for ecreme brulee would do the trick and the flame is very precise,just put damp cloths to avoid anything in the area burning and beware of hydrogen gas.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> beware of hydrogen gas.


Id'e stick to the crimping theory or it could be BOOM BOOM lets shake the room :? :?

Could you not use something like these
https://www.europaspares.com/BATTER...K_RELEASE_BATTERY_TERMINALS___QRBT__1761.html

Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not enough room for those Alan, and they're not really very heavy duty.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try mole grips

Dave P


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

How about these
screw tighten better than a bodged crimp job :wink: 
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...earch&storeId=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1

Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mole grips cannot exert enough force to tighten the crimp enough to get a positive connection, same goes for the halfords clamps, the are OK to use for engine battery connections as they take a large load for a very short time, I'm intending to connect to 2200watt inverter with these crimps, and if they aren't tight they'll get very warm.

So it either has to be a proper crimping tool or well soldered.

I've never understood the theory of soldering something that's going to get bloody, hot, wouldn't the soldered joint then fail??? :? :? :? 

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm intending to connect to 2200watt inverter with these crimps, .


Then you had better dump the 16mm cable because its no where near big enough

At a guess you would need about 50mm

"2.2kw inverter " how big is your telly 8O 8O 
Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a big un.


Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

2200 watts,
Are you sending a probe to the moon.

Dave P


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, The cables joining the batteries are 16/20mm2, the leads for the inverter will be 35mm2 however I need to be able to attach the leads from the inverter to the battery, which means I need terminals with attachment points. I also realise that when the Inverter is running at max it will need to draw power from both batts but not enough (according to boffins in the know) to need bigger cable between the batteries.

Kev.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Kev have you thought about buying a couple of generators 2200 wat is a lot of power, how long do you think the batteries will last
Dave P


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Sorry Kev but I would have thought it was good practice to use the same size cable throughout to cope with the inverter
If the nearest battery fails then the full load will come from the remaining battery

on full load the inverter will pull around 180 - 200 amp

Alan H


----------



## 117518 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Kev n Liz,

Find a local electrical installation company, they will have a whole range of crimping tools, and I'm sure they will make the cable off for you, or failing that a cable jointing company.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Kev n Liz, if you can either get your vehicle to Beverley, East Yorkshire i will have one of out people Crimp and or solder it for you? or if you send me a PM you can borrow a pair of our Hex crimp tools (these can crimp 10,16,25,35,50mm cables?

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry but 2200watts is not a LOT of power, just a little more than a microwave needs to start up, if anyone followed the link they would have known that.

Why would I go to a company to have a cable made up, when I already have both the cable and the terminals.

I just need to borrow a crimper. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All the other aspects have been both asked and answered on other topics I have raised.

Kev.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

A small portable blowtorch will do the same job in fact some have a soldering iron attachment :lol:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry but 2200watts is not a LOT of power, just a little more than a microwave needs to start up, if anyone followed the link they would have known that.
> 
> Why would I go to a company to have a cable made up, when I already have both the cable and the terminals.
> 
> ...


183 amps aint a lot of power, then what the hell is 8O

"Why would you go to a proper company" So that they can install the correct size cable and crimps :roll: :wink:

Alan H


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a set of luggers, unfortunately I am in Sheffield not Leeds. If you want to travel then PM me. Frank


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Frank,
I just bought a cheapo gas mini blowtorch thingy, I'm going to do a dummy run with that, if it works it'll do for me.

As for the amps used, I am only going by what the "experts" who fit them daily have recommended, they say bigger would be better if I was using more than 1200watts continuous but as it's a 1100watt continuous inverter I'll be fine, the 2200watt burst should be quite short, and the inbuilt safety cut outs would work if I try to run high power continually, which I won't be, I will of course be fitting fuses every where possible, so they would blow in any case.

Kev.

PS hope this bloody blow lamp does the job.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> PS hope this bloody blow lamp does the job.


Hope you have loads of solder :wink: 
And for gords sake be carefull
safer to take the batteries out

Alan H


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> PS hope this bloody blow lamp does the job.


If all else fails you could use the blow lamp to make creme brulee!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ho ho.

Me pants is all wet now.

The batteries have not been on charge since we went away last weekend, so I assume that any gasses will have dissipated by now, hopefully, did i mention I hoped they had gone, as in there no more.

Kev.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

robx5 said:


> Go to B&Q buy a set crimp the cable, take them back get refund. Cheapest tool hire in the world. It works everytime.





Kev_n_Liz said:


> B&Q old news been doing it for years, but must confess didn't this time as I didn't think they would have owt like that,
> 
> Kev.


That's dishonest - one step off straightforward thieving


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

make sure everything is clean and use plenty of flux


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

time-traveller said:


> robx5 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to B&Q buy a set crimp the cable, take them back get refund. Cheapest tool hire in the world. It works everytime.
> ...


It is not an offence to buy something and return it having used it first, if it was, they would prosecute, I can't deny it is a bit unfair on such a huge company though, I won't sleep tonight.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

just found a couple of maybe useful sites

http://eweb.chemeng.ed.ac.uk/jack/radio/software/wire_gauge.html

http://www.diynot.com/pages/el/el004.php

Kev.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

time-traveller said:


> robx5 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to B&Q buy a set crimp the cable, take them back get refund. Cheapest tool hire in the world. It works everytime.
> ...


I couldn't agree more.

Kev, how would you feel if you bought, lets say, a new suit only to find that someone else had 'bought' it and wore it all day at a wedding (for example) and then returned it. I bet you would certainly feel aggrieved if that happened to you.

Just one example. It's both immoral and dishonest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The system doesn't work like that as you probably know.

In a huge concern like B&Q returned goods go back to one of the depots, to be examined, if they feel it is still of merchantable quality they will sell it again as a refurb, or class 2, or whatever, but for sure it will not be put back on sale as a new item.

If it was a case of OK we'll sell it again as new, I wouldn't do it.

Kev.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

So your conscience is clear then. You don't mention the cost to them of refunding you, returning the item to the depot, getting it examined and then hopefully selling it as a 'refurb' for a lower price just so that you can use it FOC?

As I say dishonest and immoral.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Suffolkian, I could understand all this if I'd actually gone and done as suggested, but I didn't, I did do something similar when times were really hard a few years ago, since then I have spent many hundes of pounds at the same store, so get off your high horse and go bother someone else as you are way off base here.

It must be nice to be perfect, and it would seem that there is more than one on here who thinks they are, me I screw up all the time, it makes life so much more interesting.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> B&Q old news been doing it for years, but must confess didn't this time as I didn't think they would have owt like that,Kev.


 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It must be nice to be perfect, and it would seem that there is more than one on here who thinks they are, *me I screw up all the time*, it makes life so much more interesting.
> 
> Kev.


Hi Kev

You certainly do on here ...

This thread has under your influence descended into another off topic chat/spat about sod all to do with the job of soldering the cable connections to your additional battery.

For all our sakes, please pack in the chat and get on with the job.

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Love to

If only the do gooders would lay off, I might get something done.

I have yet to tell anyone off or berate them for doing something I wouldn't approve of, not my place, the mods police this site, and I listen to them, but if someone wants to tell me what to do or not to do, then I'll defend myself.

Suffolkian, is I'm sure a really great bloke, and I'd buy him a pint any time, but I've not committed any offence yet, when I do I'll hold my hands up to it, til then I'm not guilty.

What's the statute of limitations on taking something back to a store anyway, as it's an awful long time ago.

Back to the topic please, if you don't have a crimper or any useful advice please don't post as I've had about enough for one day.

Speaking of mods policing, what has happened to Carol, the diamond avatar one, not the Scottish lassie, is she on her jollies.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > B&Q old news been doing it for years, but must confess didn't this time as I didn't think they would have owt like that,Kev.
> ...


With my memory it seems like yesterday, but it was a long time ago,and yes maybe a little bravado.

Kev.

PS can we move on now PLEASE.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Old Yorkshire proverb .....

_When in a hole stop digging_


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

have to I keep getting covered in crapola :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Kev.


----------

